# post ur g-body rides doing standing 3



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

my g-body wants to do a standing 3wheel, but there ain't enough weight 
it has 2 pump 8 batteries and 16's in the rear.


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

Here's mine and I had 8 across all the way in the back with a chain bridge. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Oct 14 2004, 10:13 PM
> *Here's mine and I had 8 across all the way in the back with a chain bridge. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2298258[/snapback]​*


now there is a TRUE balls to the wall lowrider!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Oct 14 2004, 08:37 PM
> *my g-body wants to do a standing 3wheel, but there ain't enough weight
> it has 2 pump 8 batteries and 16's in the rear.
> [snapback]2298144[/snapback]​*


add a extra pump n chain that shit then it will 3 all day long like this









or like this








this runs 4 pumps n 6 batts (3 each side) 8s n 14s with a chain bridge


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

No need for chains just get a extra pump for the rear. 10 batts 4 pumps and 14" cylinders


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 15 2004, 07:07 PM
> *No need for chains just get a extra pump for the rear. 10 batts 4 pumps and 14" cylinders
> 
> 
> ...



Timdog which tire are you running on the red Cutlass? that is exactly the tire combo I want to run on my Impala.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

155/80/R13, it isn't mine, but I did all of the hydraulic work on it.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

:0


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

:0


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

before the car was put back together


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

shit i dont have any pics of my old cutless but i had eight batts across the tail, and one in front on each corner total of 10, shaped like a " c" two pumps no chainbridge or bull shit and 14s coilover in the rear, it sat three all day everyday


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)

2 pumps 10 batterys five to each corner like |_ _| 16's in the rear with 2 tons no chain bridge stands 3 all day


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Oct 14 2004, 11:13 PM
> *Here's mine and I had 8 across all the way in the back with a chain bridge. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2298258[/snapback]​*


cools ass picture


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

3 pump 10 batteries, and 14" cylinders


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

westrides cutty, 3 pump 10 batteries, 16" cylinders


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 15 2004, 05:04 PM
> *add a extra pump n chain that shit then it will 3 all day long like this
> 
> 
> ...


4 pumps 6 batts so we needed a chainbridge to pull that shit over before it was chained it wouldnt even pull a 3 unless you were driving


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Stevie D how is your set up layed out in the trunk? I want to have 6 batteries and 3 pumps instead, and chain brideged as well. Do you have any pixs of the setup? Thanks


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

heres a better pic of the homie westrides cutty like hilow said 3 pumps 10 batts 16's no chains


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

i wonder if mine will stand better once i get some 13's, i need to cut the coils a bit in the rear too


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

mabey,you got shocks in the back,and what kind of coils you running


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Oct 18 2004, 11:08 PM
> *mabey,you got shocks in the back,and what kind of coils you running
> [snapback]2309928[/snapback]​*


no shocks, i think there 2 ton precuts from reds... it stands alright i donno, i still gotta do all my rear suspension work, extend the uppers and all that crap. Im gonna try new coils all round next year.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

cool,Im sure youll figure out what you got to do to get it higher


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

im gonna get some chrome and get rid of all that nasty shit


----------



## BORICUA_RYDA (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 14 2004, 10:02 PM
> *now there is a TRUE balls to the wall lowrider!
> [snapback]2298395[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH ! I DA SNOW HOMIE U GOT BALLZ


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Oct 18 2004, 05:05 PM
> *Hey Stevie D how is your set up layed out in the trunk? I want to have 6 batteries and 3 pumps instead, and chain brideged as well. Do you have any pixs of the setup? Thanks
> [snapback]2308792[/snapback]​*


heres a pic of it when we were installing it


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

do any one know what would be the best way to chain my car up to help my cutty do a bad ass standing 3wheel 
or should i just go with more weight in the back?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Hey how would i be able to get my cutlass to dogleg like the 79 did in that picture??


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)

2 PUMP 6 BATTERIES AND 16 CYLINDERS :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)

<img id="vbattach_426597" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=426597&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="426597"><img id="vbattach_426598" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=426598&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="426598">2 PUMP 6 BATTERIES AND 16 CYLINDERS <img class="inlineimg" title="<img class="inlineimg" title=":thumbsup:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20">" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20">


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

3 PUMPS 10 BATTS ACROSS NO BRIDGE


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lowrider1983 said:


> View attachment 426597
> View attachment 426598
> 2 PUMP 6 BATTERIES AND 16 CYLINDERS :thumbsup:


*WITH OR WITHOUT BRIDGE?
*


SHY BOY said:


> View attachment 427012
> 3 PUMPS 10 BATTS ACROSS NO BRIDGE


*TRUNK PICS PLEASE! *


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> View attachment 427012
> 3 PUMPS 10 BATTS ACROSS NO BRIDGE


I SEE CHAINS THO:scrutinize::biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

*TRUNK PICS PLEASE! *[/QUOTE]
I POST SOME UP LATER uffin:


IMPALA863 said:


> I SEE CHAINS THO:scrutinize::biggrin:


OHHH THOSE THINGS AINT NOTHING THERE JUST FOR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> OHHH THOSE THINGS AINT NOTHING THERE JUST FOR SHOW :biggrin:


:rofl:


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

SHY BOY said:


> View attachment 427012
> 3 PUMPS 10 BATTS ACROSS NO BRIDGE


THATS WHAT UP SHY BOY :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> I POST SOME UP LATER uffin:
> OHHH THOSE THINGS AINT NOTHING THERE JUST FOR SHOW :biggrin:




:roflmao:BITCH CLEAN ASS FUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> :rofl:






84Joe said:


> THATS WHAT UP SHY BOY :thumbsup:






IMPALA863 said:


> :roflmao:BITCH CLEAN ASS FUCK:thumbsup:


THANX BRO...


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

HiLow said:


> im gonna get some chrome and get rid of all that nasty shit


Do your 3 wheeling stand on flat surface


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MY OLD CUTTY












MY CURRENT MONTE


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)

without bridge


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

3 pump 10 batteries,


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lowrider1983 said:


> View attachment 431245


DAM HOMIE WERE U GET DA PIC FROM??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lowrider1983 said:


> View attachment 431246


*GOTTA LOVE DOGGLEGGING.... *


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Can you Do a standing 3 with 8z in the front and 12z in the back with 3 pumps?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Can you Do a standing 3 with 8z in the front and 12z in the back with 3 pumps?


YEA


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Pics??


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Pics??


AINT GOT NONE AT DA MOMENT BUT 12S IS MINIMUM FOR A 3,,WIT 10S ULL GET A BABY 3 IF THAT


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

REGALRIDER86 said:


> View attachment 431941


*INFO ON UR SETUP PLEASE...*


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

3 Pump, 10 batt., 14" rear 8" front, bridged wih adjustable upper and lower links.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

REGALRIDER86 said:


> 3 Pump, 10 batt., 14" rear 8" front, bridged wih adjustable upper and lower links.


*ANY CHAINS?*


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *ANY CHAINS?*


No chains. Sometimes have to manually lift the front up depending on how level the ground is but I am still tweaking the rear adjustables to try and fix it.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

REGALRIDER86 said:


> No chains. Sometimes have to manually lift the front up depending on how level the ground is but I am still tweaking the rear adjustables to try and fix it.


*GOOD INFO BRO I GOT 14'S IM ABOUT TO INSTALL.*


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I also have 5" drop mounts in the rear and a slip yoke drive line if it helps.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

REGALRIDER86 said:


> 3 Pump, 10 batt., 14" rear 8" front, bridged wih adjustable upper and lower links.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:werd:....it's painted anotha cplor now,1983 cutlass sup,...3pumps four switchez cce setup..14z rea,8z up frnt,8 batts cross da bk at noble park chillin..2009


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

gettin it:thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

erb hancocc said:


> gettin it:thumbsup:


*you're balling Brian!*


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *you're balling Brian!*


 nah im strugglin...lol, wen the whole bk filld to the roof then i'll b ballin.....lmao:nicoderm:.........wut cha up too ma nig?


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

http://i.imgur.com/C8eFa.jpg http://i.imgur.com/77CWw.jpg
2 pumps 8 batts...no chains no weight just black magic trailing arms!!!


----------



## lowrider1983 (Apr 3, 2010)

trunk pics please


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## bigboypapioso (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## enrique banuelos (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=438507&stc=1&d=1329531121


----------



## bigboypapioso (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking good homie, real nice


----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)

enrique banuelos said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=438507&stc=1&d=1329531121


thats nice:thumbsup:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


enrique banuelos said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=438507&stc=1&d=1329531121


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

down79 said:


> 3 pump 10 batteries,
> View attachment 428402


:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

I got 8 battery's across the back 3 pumps 1 to the nose two to the rear for individual sides I got 12" cylinders nd 8" up front extendend and reinforced arms nd a bridge nd partial wrap . I can do mean ass three wheels but can't do a high standing threewheel do I need bigger cylinders in the back or adjustable upper trailing arms?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> I got 8 battery's across the back 3 pumps 1 to the nose two to the rear for individual sides I got 12" cylinders nd 8" up front extendend and reinforced arms nd a bridge nd partial wrap . I can do mean ass three wheels but can't do a high standing threewheel do I need bigger cylinders in the back or adjustable upper trailing arms?


 14z and up, and sum adjustables.....and u'd b hangin


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## bigboypapioso (Aug 18, 2011)

Level33 said:


>


Why size stroke u got in the back homie? What happen to ur rear window?


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Gm1Bp3K50Zg


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

not mine just like the response


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> I got 8 battery's across the back 3 pumps 1 to the nose two to the rear for individual sides I got 12" cylinders nd 8" up front extendend and reinforced arms nd a bridge nd partial wrap . I can do mean ass three wheels but can't do a high standing threewheel do I need bigger cylinders in the back or adjustable upper trailing arms?


I would go with 14s and adjustable uppers. I also noticed the emergency brake cable was holding the axle from moving out. powerballs also help. I have 14s, powerballs,adjustable uppers, bridge,frame is done,10 batteries 3 pumps and I have to help the car up to do a standing 3 if the ground is not level.:dunno:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I WAS GONNA ROCK 3PUM 8ACROSS 8S AND 14S BUT REALLY WANTED 16S LATER DOWN THE ROAD ..W/ BRIDGE POWERBALLS WHATS NEXT IM NEW TO THE GAME SO IM ASSUMEEEING??... ADJUSTABLE UPPERS THEN WHAT AFTER 5" DROPS OR WILL THAT NOT HELP AND I NEED A SLIP THEN UHHA? OR IS THERE AN ALTERNITAVE LIKE DONT NEED A BRIDGE AND DO SOMETHIN INSTEAD? I HAVE THE CCHAN FOR THE BRIDGE WAITING SO???:dunno:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

down79 said:


> I would go with 14s and adjustable uppers. I also noticed the emergency brake cable was holding the axle from moving out. powerballs also help. I have 14s, powerballs,adjustable uppers, bridge,frame is done,10 batteries 3 pumps and I have to help the car up to do a standing 3 if the ground is not level.:dunno:


U NEED A BIGGER PUMPHEAD,,,SAME THING WOULD HAPPEN TO ME


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

lo flo-rida said:


> http://youtu.be/Gm1Bp3K50Zg


will it doglegg?


----------

